# Caminhada na Sanabria - dia 4 de Abril de 2009



## Veterano (21 Mar 2009 às 11:57)

Estão oficialmente abertas as inscrições, até ao próximo dia 27 de Março, para a caminhada a levar a cabo no dia 4 de Abril (sábado), na Sanabria, ascenção ao pico da Peña Trevinca.

 Trata-se de um trajecto para o dia todo, são cerca de 23 km, 8-9 horas, sendo a maior dificuldade o declive acentuado. Não envolve contudo a necessidade de escalada. Como se depreende, o programa exige uma boa condição física, desenrola-se em altitudes elevadas.

 Pelo facto de ainda existir neve, torna-se obrigatório o uso de botas e calças impermeáveis, sobretudo as botas. Dado o frio previsível de manhã, um blusão quente e uma mochila para mantimentos recomendam-se.

 Se as condições atmosféricas não o permitirem, teremos sempre uma alternativa ao passeio, quer na Sanabria ou em Montesinho.

 O ideal será os inscritos chegarem na véspera, 6ª feira, para um primeiro contacto, e claro, o necessário repouso, já que partiremos de Bragança bem cedo. Podemos tratar de reservar a estadia.

  No sábado à noite, o jantar de convívio será em Gimonde, em restaurante a definir, em função do número de inscritos.

  No domingo de manhã, visita ao castelo de Bragança e à estação meteorológica.

 Não se esqueçam da máquina fotográfica...

 Ficamos a aguardar as vossas inscrições


----------



## AnDré (21 Mar 2009 às 12:21)

*AnDré* - apresenta a sua inscrição! 

Não quis deixar de ser o primeiro.

Ontem o *Zoelae* disse que tinha exame na 6F dia 3 de Abril.
Há um autocarro para Bragança da Rede Expressos que parte de Sete Rios às 18h e chega a Bragança às 00h40.
E outro às 19h que chega a Bragança às 02:25.

Eu estava a pensar ir nesse dia mas mais cedo. De qualquer forma, a minha ideia é ficar na pousada de juventude, por isso se for preciso, posso ir buscar-te "a pé"  à central das camionetas e depois fazer-te companhia até à pousada.


----------



## Zoelae (21 Mar 2009 às 13:48)

AnDré disse:


> *AnDré* - apresenta a sua inscrição!
> 
> Não quis deixar de ser o primeiro.
> 
> ...



Nem sei a que horas é o exame, talvez desse apanhando esses autucarros... Eh pá mas eu não percebo nada de equipamentos de neve. Acho que teria de fazer um bom investimento. Não tenho calças impermeaveis, não tenho botas (tenho umas botas em Vinhais, mas já não daria para passar por lá), nem blusão, isto aqui em Lisboa está sempre calor... alguém me dá umas dicas? vou ver se encontro algo em conta este fim-de-semana...


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mar 2009 às 14:13)

Contai com a minha presença nesta caminhada!


----------



## AnDré (21 Mar 2009 às 14:33)

Zoelae disse:


> Eh pá mas eu não percebo nada de equipamentos de neve. Acho que teria de fazer um bom investimento. Não tenho calças impermeaveis, não tenho botas (tenho umas botas em Vinhais, mas já não daria para passar por lá), nem blusão, isto aqui em Lisboa está sempre calor... alguém me dá umas dicas? vou ver se encontro algo em conta este fim-de-semana...




Pois, eu também como alfacinha que sou, não tenho nada disso. 
Quando vou para a neve, normalmente levo é dois pares de calças vestidos. Na terra dos meus pais, ando sempre assim. 

O que me preocupa mais é o calçado. 
Já estive na neve (muita neve) de Vans, e não é assim lá muito agradável. 
De qualquer forma se o tempo se mantiver assim, talvez algo deste género: tennis berg, seja o suficiente.
Se não, também terei de arranjar um botins! 

Quanto ao blusão, também temos de ter em conta que vamos caminhar. Logo não podemos ir muito enchoiriçados. Se não em vez de caminhar, rebulamos. 
Como o Veterano dizia, o frio será mais previsível de manhã.

Se o tempo estiver como está por estes dias, nem será preciso assim grandes agasalhos.


----------



## Veterano (21 Mar 2009 às 15:54)

AnDré disse:


> Pois, eu também como alfacinha que sou, não tenho nada disso.
> Quando vou para a neve, normalmente levo é dois pares de calças vestidos. Na terra dos meus pais, ando sempre assim.
> 
> O que me preocupa mais é o calçado.
> ...



 Numa caminhada, o maior inimigo não é o frio, porque, depois de 15 minutos de marcha a bom ritmo, o corpo já libertou tanta energia, que começamos a suar. O problema é a água, quer no estado líquido (poças, pequenos ribeiros, lama), quer no estado sólido.É fundamental um calçado com Gore-Tex, isto é, impermeável. Talvez a melhor relação qualidade-preço seja a marca Berg, da Sport Zone.

 Quanto às calças, não serão necessários dois pares, basta um par relativamente quente. Aqui o problema prende-se com o facto de que quando há neve fofa, nos enterrámos, começando a molhar a parte inferior das calças, por vezes até perto dos joelhos e até nas botas ela começa a entrar. Para o evitar, existem calças com um sistema de impermealização na parte baixa. Em alternativa, usar calças normais com uma protecção impermeável em baixo, comprada à parte.

 Também dão jeito dois bastões para ajudar a manter o equilíbrio.

 Tudo isto representa algum investimento, mas evita o desconforto e protege-nos. Não nos podemos esquecer que a caminhada não é propriamente à beira-mar.

 Para o tronco, pouca roupa será necessária em andamento, vão ver. Convém levar na mochila um blusão quente, para as paragens e eventual agravamento do tempo.

  Com sol, fundamental óculos escuros e um barrete/gorro.

 Na Sport Zone (passe a publicidade), como já mencionei, os preços das marcas próprias são muito em conta. E já ficam equipados para outras aventuras, este material acaba por ter pouco desgaste.


----------



## AnDré (21 Mar 2009 às 17:27)

Veterano disse:


> Com sol, fundamental óculos escuros e um barrete/gorro.



Protector solar! E não estou a brincar. 

Nos dos passeios que fiz à Serra da Estrela, também em Abril e com neve, torrei o pescoço e a cara.

Não vale a pena explicar porquê...


----------



## Dan (21 Mar 2009 às 20:25)

Faltam uns 15 dias, mas a cobertura de neve ainda é considerável.

Dia 20




Hoje


----------



## Zoelae (22 Mar 2009 às 00:59)

Eh pá estou mesmo a ficar entusiasmado com isto, amanhã (hoje, domingo), vou ver se arranjo o material necessário e depois já faço a minha inscrição.


----------



## Brigantia (23 Mar 2009 às 19:21)

Boas, 

O limite para as inscrições é mesmo o dia 27?
Eu gostava muito de ir mas por questões profissionais só irei ter a certeza se posso bem mais próximo do fim-de-semana escolhido.

Fica ainda outra pergunta, a visita á estação do IM é total ou será uma simples visita sem direito a entrar na referida estação?


Abraço


----------



## Veterano (23 Mar 2009 às 19:39)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas,
> 
> O limite para as inscrições é mesmo o dia 27?
> Eu gostava muito de ir mas por questões profissionais só irei ter a certeza se posso bem mais próximo do fim-de-semana escolhido.
> ...



  O objectivo de se ter estipulado a data de 27 de Março como limite foi o aspecto logístico de dar mais tempo para organizar certos pormenores, em função do número de inscritos.

  Como é evidente, não se vão à partida recusar inscrições efectuadas mais tarde, apenas pedimos que, para quem pode e quer ir, se inscreva o mais depressa possível.

  Quanto à questão da visita à estação do IM, o Dan poderá responder melhor do que eu


----------



## granizus (23 Mar 2009 às 19:52)

Boas,

Eu já tinha manifestado a minha intenção de me juntar a vocês, mas só na próxima 4ª feira saberei se posso, pois vou ser operado nas férias da Páscoa, e ainda não sei quando entro.
Mas que era uma despedida em beleza antes de ficar imobilizado uns tempos, lá isso era...


----------



## Zoelae (24 Mar 2009 às 22:39)

Podem contar comigo! Está tudo bem encaminhado para escalar a Sanábria


----------



## Z13 (26 Mar 2009 às 18:35)

Por motivos familiares não poderei estar convosco durante a caminhada de sábado... mas de qualquer forma tenho muita vontade de participar pelo menos no jantar de Gimonde, onde nos podemos finalmente conhecer uns aos outros

Quero aqui também deixar a minha disponibilidade para auxiliar no que seja necessário durante a vossa estadia aqui na cidade de Bragança. 




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## AnDré (26 Mar 2009 às 21:37)

Z13 disse:


> Por motivos familiares não poderei estar convosco durante a caminhada de sábado... mas de qualquer forma tenho muita vontade de participar pelo menos no jantar de Gimonde, onde nos podemos finalmente conhecer uns aos outros
> 
> Quero aqui também deixar a minha disponibilidade para auxiliar no que seja necessário durante a vossa estadia aqui na cidade de Bragança.



Muito obrigado *Z13* 


Ontem andava a ver algumas informações sobre a Sanábria e encontrei este testemunho de uma caminhada feita lá:

Um par de botas - Peña Trevinca



Falta pouco mais de uma semana...


----------



## Veterano (26 Mar 2009 às 22:06)

Aqui podem ver-se algumas fotografias interessantes da subida com alguma neve ao Peña Trevinca, principalmente ao nível do vestuário/equipamento requerido:

http://montanheiro.no.sapo.pt/p.trevinca2.htm


----------



## AnDré (28 Mar 2009 às 13:28)

A ver se chegam lá alguns aguaceiros, para recarregar um pouco o stock da neve.


----------



## Veterano (28 Mar 2009 às 13:57)

Mais um testemunho, com fotografias, de quem já lá subiu...

http://davidmonteiro.blogspot.com/2005/12/pea-trevinca-sanabria-dezembro-2005.html


----------



## Brigantia (1 Abr 2009 às 23:09)

Definitivamente não vou estar em Bragança no próximo fin-de-semana
A vida profissional obriga-me a rumar ao litoral Oeste.

É com muita pena minha que mais uma vez não posso estar com o pessoal do meteoPT. Haverá outras oportunidades


Abraço e boa caminhada


----------



## AnDré (2 Abr 2009 às 22:40)

Estamos quase no dia da caminhada.

Amanhã já nos encontraremos em Bragança.

Para já, ficam algumas imagens dos preparativos de algo que nos fará companhia.

Material utilizado:
Pano cru e material de desenho do 5º-7º ano!


----------



## Veterano (2 Abr 2009 às 22:46)

Agora estamos completos! Parabéns AnDré


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Abr 2009 às 02:02)

Boa estada.Bons convívios.Boas caminhadas.Bom proveito.
Lembrar-me-ei nesse dia de vocês.
Tenho a certeza.
Agora ,fico.Tem que ser. Mas haverá mais marés...


----------



## Veterano (3 Abr 2009 às 08:48)

nimboestrato disse:


> Boa estada.Bons convívios.Boas caminhadas.Bom proveito.
> Lembrar-me-ei nesse dia de vocês.
> Tenho a certeza.
> Agora ,fico.Tem que ser. Mas haverá mais marés...




  Contamos contigo para a próxima, nimboestrato


----------



## Gilmet (3 Abr 2009 às 09:29)

Sim *nimboestrato*! Haverão decerto mais oportunidades!


E finalmente chegou o tão aguardado dia! O dia da partida para Bragança! Amanhã por esta hora já contamos estar a andar! Vão ser dias em cheio!

Assim me despeço, pelo menos até à próxima quarta-feira! Um grande abraço a todos!


----------



## João Soares (3 Abr 2009 às 09:35)

Gilmet disse:


> Sim *nimboestrato*! Haverão decerto mais oportunidades!
> 
> 
> E finalmente chegou o tão aguardado dia! O dia da partida para Bragança! Amanhã por esta hora já contamos estar a andar! Vão ser dias em cheio!
> ...



Bem, o Gil disse eu repito 

Até Quarta! 

Vai ser uns dias alucinantes


----------



## MSantos (3 Abr 2009 às 18:22)

Brigantia disse:


> Definitivamente não vou estar em Bragança no próximo fin-de-semana
> A vida profissional obriga-me a rumar ao litoral Oeste.
> 
> É com muita pena minha que mais uma vez não posso estar com o pessoal do meteoPT. Haverá outras oportunidades
> ...



Eu também não vou estar em Bragança Tenho que ir a Lisboa...

Espero que tudo corra pelo melhor, fica-mos a espera de fotos


----------



## Saul Monteiro (3 Abr 2009 às 20:06)

AnDré disse:


> Estamos quase no dia da caminhada.
> 
> Amanhã já nos encontraremos em Bragança.
> 
> Para já, ficam algumas imagens dos preparativos de algo que nos fará companhia.



E não se esqueçam das maquinas fotográficas, para vermos as fotos dessa caminhada


----------



## Dan (4 Abr 2009 às 20:29)

Informo que a ascenção à Peña Trevinca foi coroada de exito 

Às 14 horas, depois de cinco horas de dura caminhada, chegamos finalmente aos 2127m. À volta conseguimos fazer melhor.. apenas umas quatro horitas 

Fotos mais tarde...


----------



## Saul Monteiro (4 Abr 2009 às 20:40)

Dan disse:


> Informo que a ascenção à Peña Trevinca foi coroada de exito
> 
> Às 14 horas, depois de cinco horas de dura caminhada, chegamos finalmente aos 2127m. À volta conseguimos fazer melhor.. apenas umas quatro horitas
> 
> Fotos mais tarde...




Não veio ninguém ao colo de regresso? 
Venham lá essas fotos, devem ter fotografado grandes paisagens.


----------



## thunderboy (4 Abr 2009 às 20:43)

Dan disse:


> Informo que a ascenção à Peña Trevinca foi coroada de exito
> 
> Às 14 horas, depois de cinco horas de dura caminhada, chegamos finalmente aos 2127m. À volta conseguimos fazer melhor.. apenas umas quatro horitas
> 
> Fotos mais tarde...



Felizmente já há noticias, não vá acontecer alguma coisa má(sou muito pessimista)
Havia muita neve?


----------



## Z13 (5 Abr 2009 às 00:52)

Dan disse:


> Informo que a ascenção à Peña Trevinca foi coroada de exito
> 
> Às 14 horas, depois de cinco horas de dura caminhada, chegamos finalmente aos 2127m. À volta conseguimos fazer melhor.. apenas umas quatro horitas
> 
> Fotos mais tarde...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Abr 2009 às 04:10)

Parabéns pela participação ! 

Infelizmente não pude estar presente, pois estive pelo Leste de Espanha, como sabem.

Fica para a próxima.


----------



## Dan (5 Abr 2009 às 10:10)

Algumas fotos da caminhada de ontem.

Já quase a chegar ao topo.




A *Peña Trevinca*. Deste ponto ainda demoramos mais de meia hora até chegar lá cima.




No topo 




A vista lá de cima. Vale do rio Tera.








Peña Trevinca, mas já na descida.


----------



## thunderboy (5 Abr 2009 às 12:03)

Bonitas fotos!
Parabéns!

Puseram alguma bandeira lá em cima a dizer "MeteoPT"?


----------



## MSantos (5 Abr 2009 às 12:26)

Que pena que tenho em não ter podido participar Tive que vir a Liaboa...

Já vi que a expedição teve exito Belas fotos * Dan *


----------



## Teles (5 Abr 2009 às 15:01)

Sem dúvida um autentico espectaculo parabens aos caminhantes e pelas boas
 fotos


----------



## ACalado (5 Abr 2009 às 18:24)

Parabéns pela caminhada e pela ascensão ao topo  belas fotos para a próxima terei de ir visto que desta foi mesmo impossível


----------



## Saul Monteiro (5 Abr 2009 às 18:34)

Boas fotos e que linda paisagem 
Isso ao vivo deve ter sido espectacular.
Parabéns aos caminhantes


----------



## Z13 (5 Abr 2009 às 22:41)

Grandes fotos, companheiros!!!

Ficamos à espera da reportagem completa!

Deveis ter muito que contar!




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Veterano (5 Abr 2009 às 23:43)

Vou apenas efectuar um pequeno relato dos acontecimentos, não disponho de fotos, já que os fotógrafos de serviço foram o Dan, o AnDré, o Gilmet e o Zoelae. Entre os quatro devem ter tirado seguramente cerca de 1.500 fotografias

 Depois de um trabalho de selecção, concerteza que vão poder acompanhar o trajecto quase como se também tivessem participado

 Em relação à caminhada, gostava de referir o seguinte:

 O trajecto está marcado por paus enterrados no solo, com a extremidade pintada de azul. Distam uns dos outros uma distância de algumas centenas de metros, o que provocou que, mesmo existindo um trilho razoável, tivessemos cometido dois desvios importantes da rota correcta.

 O primeiro aconteceu na descida para o vale do rio Tera, efectuado na vertical por uma encosta de relevo acentuado, em vez de termos seguido o trilho que serpenteava mais á direita (de referir que nessa altura ainda nos confrontavamos com algum nevoeiro).

  Mas o engano mais grave e que podia ter comprometido o sucesso da expedição, aconteceu quando chegamos, já cansados depois de percorrer o vale do rio Tera, ao sopé do Peña Trevinca. Para atingirmos o seu cume, faltavam cerca de 600 metros na vertical! O trajecto "oficial" contorna o monte pela encosta nordeste, mais suave, permitindo um acesso relativamente fácil.

 O facto é quando olhamos para cima e vimos o nosso objectivo aparentemente tão próximo, nem raciocinamos e atacamos "à bruta" pela encosta sul. Escusado será dizer que a inclinação era terrível, já todos iamos de t-shirt, menos o Zoelae, que avançava de tronco nu!

 O suor escorria mesmo assim pelo nosso corpo e cara. A cerca de 50 metros do cume, a dificuldade aumentou: foram percorridos em estilo de escalada, agarrados às saliências das rochas, com algum risco de queda

 Mas valeu bem a pena: a paisagem é magnífica, o sol radioso permitia atingir um horizonte longínquo. Nem mesmo quando nos apercebemos do engano da parte final do percurso nos tirou a boa disposição.

  No regresso seguimos o trilho certo e se bem que o cansaço fosse enorme, lá chegamos ao ponto de partida, a Laguna del Peces.

 Para terminar, queria realçar o espírito de camaradagem, de convívio e de entreajuda nos membros desta expedição, o que deixa bons argúrios para que a história continue...


----------



## Dan (6 Abr 2009 às 00:56)

Mais umas fotos.

Umas avalanches.








O grupo já na descida.




Uma vitima das duras condições desta montanha?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Abr 2009 às 01:11)

Dan disse:


> Uma vitima das duras condições desta montanha?




Parece ter sido uma excelente tarde por terras da Sanábria.
Uma fotografia impressionante do achado, durante essa caminhada, que com certeza deve ter deixado todos os presentes boquiabertos.


----------



## Veterano (6 Abr 2009 às 09:19)

thunderboy disse:


> Bonitas fotos!
> Parabéns!
> 
> Puseram alguma bandeira lá em cima a dizer "MeteoPT"?



  Podem ficar descansados que a bandeira "MeteoPT" ondulou orgulhosamente no topo do Peña Trevinca, conforme foto a publicar


----------



## vitamos (6 Abr 2009 às 10:16)

Parabéns pela "conquista"!

Fotos maravilhosas e com certeza virão mais do mesmo calibre!

Fantástico


----------



## Dan (6 Abr 2009 às 11:03)

Mais algumas fotos.

O dia começou cinzento e com alguma precipitação.

A 1850m antes de começarmos a descida para o vale do Tera. As cumeadas ainda envoltas em nuvens e com precipitação que devia ser em forma de neve já proximo dos 2000m.




Vale do Tera a 1550m. Atravessamos o rio Tera nesta pequena ponte de pedra.








Vale do Tera.




Peña Trevinca ainda no meio das nuvens.


----------



## stormy (6 Abr 2009 às 11:10)

simplesmente lindo......genial....
e havia bastante neve


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2009 às 14:33)

Directamente do Bragança "shoping"...

Estivemos agora a ver as fotografias do Dan e os comentários, e até ficámos emocionados.

Ontem as pernas ressentiam-se um pouco. Mas hoje já estavamos de novo aptos para mais uma aventura alucinante. Foi mesmo muito bom.

E entretanto vamo-nos ficando por estas terras Brigantinas que nos despertam um sorriso especial.

E que mais dizer? Talvez que o tempo está a acabar e dentro de minutos ficamos sem net. 

Guardamos as imagens, relatos e mais qualquer coisinha para mais tarde. Quando por fim regressarmos aos nossos bunkers.


Um grande abraço para todos,
AnDré, Gilmet, João Soares.


----------



## MSantos (6 Abr 2009 às 18:14)

Grande expedição As fotos estão muito boas


----------



## Dan (6 Abr 2009 às 20:11)

Antes de iniciarmos a ascensão final para a Peña Trevinca, uma raposa assustou-se com a nossa aproximação e fugiu encosta acima como se pode ver neste vídeo.

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## Brigantia (6 Abr 2009 às 22:00)

Parabéns pessoal.
Deve ter sido uma caminhada bastante dura mas ao mesmo tempo espectacular.

Boas fotas Dan


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Abr 2009 às 09:51)

Boas Fotos pessoal, deve ter sido uma caminhada espectacular.


----------



## actioman (8 Abr 2009 às 00:12)

Grandes fotos! 

Que ambiente espectacular e que local bonito a sério! Parabéns a todos os que puderam estar presentes e conviver assim num local que tem tudo a ver com a nossa meteorologia! 

O filme da raposa está digno do National Geographic .

Faltam é fotos dos outros participantes! E quero ver a tal bandeira (muito porreira! ) no alto da montanha!

Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Abr 2009 às 00:46)

Boas fotos, cada uma melhor que a outra, cenários espectaculares! Aguardo com expectativa as restantes.

Parabéns aos participantes...

Pode ser que dê para ir numa próxima oportunidade.


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Abr 2009 às 01:53)

E que dizer?
Por momentos,estive convosco...


----------



## Fil (8 Abr 2009 às 18:40)

Que maravilha, ainda bem que correu tudo bem! Fiquei surpreendido que ainda houvesse tanta neve depois de todos estes dias seguidos de sol. Que tal a vista lá cima? Vê-se Bragança? Que serras se vêm?

Fico à espera de mais fotos...


----------



## iceworld (9 Abr 2009 às 13:00)

Parabéns pela iniciativa! 

METEOPT.COM


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Abr 2009 às 18:02)

Excelente caminhada, e que belas fotos pessoal


----------



## ajrebelo (9 Abr 2009 às 22:23)

boas

belas fotos e filme, isso é que é estar  longe de tudo e de todos.

abraços


----------



## Z13 (9 Abr 2009 às 22:30)

Então e as fotos, companheiros??? As que já mostraram são uma amostra!!!

Estamos à espera de uma reportagem completa!


Está tudo de férias????


----------



## miguel (9 Abr 2009 às 22:38)

Já vi que foi um dia em altas   muito boas as fotos


----------



## Veterano (9 Abr 2009 às 22:59)

Z13 disse:


> Então e as fotos, companheiros??? As que já mostraram são uma amostra!!!
> 
> Estamos à espera de uma reportagem completa!
> 
> ...



  Eu e o João fomos os únicos que não tiramos fotos, somos os únicos que não estão de férias


----------



## Gilmet (10 Abr 2009 às 17:20)

Vamos lá então _reportar o acontecimento_!



*07:30* - Saída da Pousada da Juventude de Bragança!

*08:48 *- Chegada à Laguna des Peces, local de partida!

Iniciámos então a caminhada. O nevoeiro era uma realidade acima dos 1700m, sensivelmente e a temperatura rondava os 8ºC.



























*09:46* - Chegámos então ao fim da _1ª etapa_ ! Aqui, a temperatura rondava os 6ºC, e caía um chuvisco contínuo!






Começou então a descida, até ao fundo do Vale Glaciar.






*10:58* - E eis que, com alguns sobressaltos pelo caminho, lá chegámos!











O Rio Tera, com um bom volume de àgua, derivado da Fusão da Neve e do Gelo.






Prosseguimos então pelo Vale Glaciar.






*12:07* - Eis que começa a _verdadeira_ subida! A neve acumulada nas encostas era cada vez mais!











*13:26* - Finalmente alcançámos o topo da Peña Trevinca! Estavamos a 2127m de altitude! À nossa volta, Serras pintadas de branco e um monstruoso Vale Glaciar regalavam os nossos olhos! A temperatura devia andar à volta dos 10ºC, e o vento soprava fraco a moderado!











*14:01* - Iniciámos o regresso. A descida, inclinada e coberta de neve, tornou-se num óptimo lugar para fazer Sku!











*18:00* - Tocamos outra vez uma estrada de alcatrão! Regressámos ao parque de estacionamento! Para trás ficavam mais de 9h de caminhada!







Para terminar, a foto de grupo MeteoPT! O nosso amigo *João Soares* não se encontra aqui presente, uma vez que, pelo facto de não se sentir muito bem, ficou um pouco antes, no Vale Glaciar, à nossa espera, até passarmos de novo por esse ponto! No entanto, ele esteve presente na caminhada, e o espírito dele encontra-se em nós, na foto!






É também importante salientar a minha cara... Eu explico: Não foi nada, mas nada fácil subir 600m quase na vertical...


----------



## iceworld (10 Abr 2009 às 18:01)

Mais uma óptima reportagem METEOPT 
Mais uma vez parabéns!
Durante essas 9 horas  de caminhada encontraram mais alguém a fazer o percurso?
Sempre houve o jantar em Gimonde?


----------



## Veterano (10 Abr 2009 às 18:14)

iceworld disse:


> Mais uma óptima reportagem METEOPT
> Mais uma vez parabéns!
> Durante essas 9 horas  de caminhada encontraram mais alguém a fazer o percurso?
> Sempre houve o jantar em Gimonde?



 Vimos à distância dois caminheiros, nós já vinhamos na descida, estavam eles ainda a subir o Peña Trevinca.

  O jantar de confraternização só não teve lugar em Gimonde porque o restaurante escolhido estava cheio!

  Acabamos por escolher um local em Babe, por sinal óptimo, com a fome que levávamos as costeletas e as postas marcharam num instante...


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Abr 2009 às 18:51)

Grande reportagem!!
É bom rever sítios onde já estive, mas agora com uma paisagem totalmente diferente, com menos neve...

Parabéns!!


----------



## vitamos (10 Abr 2009 às 19:44)

Muito boa reportagem! Deve ter sido uma aventura "do camandro"


----------



## Loureso (12 Abr 2009 às 13:47)

Se tão somente tivesse disponível material necessário para o fazer, adoraria participar numa destas. 
Como pratico campismo, quase ininterruptamente desde 86, esta é uma actividade que lhe está fortemente associada e na qual juntamente com pessoal com energia para dar e vender, se tornaria numa caminhada para a posteridade.


----------



## ajrebelo (12 Abr 2009 às 20:54)

boas

bela reportagem, grandes fotos, grande espírito, que lugar.

parabéns 

abraços


----------



## João Soares (12 Abr 2009 às 21:45)

Bem, vou reportar, o que aconteceu (mas sem fotos, não levei pilhas )

*6h15* - Acordar, tomar-banho, vestir, e ir a Cantina.

*7h00* - Encontro no parque de Estacionamento da _Pousada da Juventude de Bragança_, onde tomamos o pequeno-almoço.. Aí, deu-me uma quebra de tensão, e logo a seguir outra (pensei em ficar já ali, mas como não queria ficar para trás, fui)

*7h30* - Saída da Pousada.

*7h30 - 8h45* (sensivelmente) - Viagem de _Bragança_ até ao parque de Estacionamento da _Laguna des Peces_; Onde nos equipamos.. E começamos com uns *8º-7,5ºC*

*8h50 *- Começa a Caminhada. Nevoeiro e alguma neve.

Por volta, das *10h* descida ao _Vale Galciar_, onde fizemos corta-mato até lá abaixo. 

Atravessemos uma Ponte de Pedra, para nos dirigirmos a *Peña Trevinca*. Aí, o _Dan_ e o _Veterano_, perguntaram-me se eu não queria ficar ali à espera deles, enquantos _os próprios e o resto da malta_ iam ao Topo. Concordei, e combinámos encontrarmo-nos na outra Ponte (a _Ponte de madeira_), fiquei aí aguardando por eles, das *11h50* até as *15h20*.. 
Olhando para aqueles montes que me rodeavam, replecto de bicharada e sozinho, sem rede, lá tava eu  . O sol aquecia-me, de vez em quando, mas quando uma nuvem o tapava, fazia imenso frio.

Às *15h20*, chegaram e tiveram a comer alguma coisa, para subir o monte que nos levaria ao _Parque_ de estacionamento, mas engana-se se pensa que era só subir e tinhamos logo ali o carro.. Não, tinhamos que subir o monte (uns 400-500mts) e depois seguir em frente uns 3km.

O _Gilmet_, fez-me companhia desde a Ponte até ao fim  e cada paragem, era um sonho para nós.. Tivemos uma paragem quase no topo do monte, e depois foi sempre a andar, com eles separados de nós uns 500metros.

Gostei muito de ir, as paisagens são algo que nem uma foto consegue descrever..
Foi pena não ter subido lá acima, e acho que dececcionei-os  .

*18h10* - Chegada ao _Parque _de estacionamento, onde nos metemos logo no carro, para irmos para _Portugal_ 
Ia eu e o _Dan_ (no seu carro), e tivemos literalmente que abrandar, pois uma vaca decidiu nesse instante atravessar a rua  (isto, a poucos mts do parque)

*19h30 - 19h45* - Chegada a _Pousada da Juventude_, onde chegamos e nos enfiamos logo no chuveiro. Tratar das bolhas, e equiparmo-nos para o jantar em _Gimonde_ (que não ocorreu nessa localidade)

*20h15* - _Dan_ e a _Esposa (Helena)_, _Z13_ e o _Veterano_ vieram-nos buscar a Pousada para "o nosso jantar".. Chegamos em _Gimonde_, onde iriamos jantar, mas tinhamos que esperar 30 minutos, pois o restaurante estava completamente cheio.. Então, decidiram ir a outro.. Escolhemos a aldeia de _Babe_, onde fomos muito bem recebidos. 

Muito Obrigado, ao *Dan* _(Daniel)_, ao *André*, ao *Gilmet* _(Gil)_, ao *Veterano* _(Mário)_ e ao *Zoalae* _(Vitor)_ e também a *Helena*. 

E não me esqueço do *Miguel* _(Z13)_ e da sua _esposa_, do *Pedro* _(Bringatia)_ que sempre foram muito atenciosos e muito simpáticos connosco.

Vale sempre a pena ir a Bragança, onde somos muito bem acolhidos, numa Pousada (que considero uma das melhores do País), e aos membros deste fórum, desta comunidade, desta Família 

Um Grande Abraço,
João Soares 




Gilmet disse:


>


Adoro esta foto! 
Pensei sempre em vocês enquanto estive lá em baixo!


----------



## Saul Monteiro (12 Abr 2009 às 21:49)

Mais uma vez muito boa a reportagem  e muito bom o espírito de equipa, mesmo deixando um para traz 
Espero que façam mais iniciativas destas.


----------



## Lousano (13 Abr 2009 às 02:57)

Parabéns aos caminheiros.

E já agora, foi uma boa escolha de local para a bela posta mirandesa.


----------



## Veterano (13 Abr 2009 às 09:03)

João Soares disse:


> Foi pena não ter subido lá acima, e acho que dececcionei-os  .
> 
> Pensei sempre em vocês enquanto estive lá em baixo!



 Como tu próprio afirmas, estiveste sempre connosco, o teu espírito acompanhou-nos até ao cume, contamos contigo e com a tua boa disposição para a próxima caminhada

  Um abraço


----------



## AnDré (13 Abr 2009 às 20:49)

Tinha aqui um leque de fotos para postar, mas felizmente o que não falta no fórum são bons fotógrafos! 
Fotógrafos, caminheiros, companheiros, descritores de viagem... Enfim.

Vai daí, peguei no que a minha máquina captou, mais um pouco do que aqui já foi postado, juntei tudo e o resultado foi o que se segue:

(ver em alta qualidade)

Quero mais!


----------



## Dan (13 Abr 2009 às 21:36)

O vídeo está um espectáculo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Abr 2009 às 21:48)

AnDré disse:


> Vai daí, peguei no que a minha máquina captou, mais um pouco do que aqui já foi postado, juntei tudo e o resultado foi o que se segue:



O vídeo está excelente ! 

Gostava tanto, mas tanto de ter ido... 

Numa próxima oportunidade não falho.

Muitos parabéns por este encontro, parece que correu tudo às mil maravilhas.


----------



## Veterano (13 Abr 2009 às 21:54)

Captaste a essência do que se passou naquele dia 4 de Abril, AnDré, parabéns E, como tu próprio afirmas, quero mais!


----------



## Z13 (13 Abr 2009 às 22:34)

Bem...   este filme é um documentário!!!!

Muitos parabéns André, pelo talento!












z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Vince (13 Abr 2009 às 22:52)

Parabéns a todos. Deve ter sido uma aventura e pêras. Tenho inveja e ciumes de vocês. A sério. Ciumes do que devem ter sentido quando chegaram lá acima. Deve ter sido uma sensação dos diabos.

Para uma coisa destas tenho que começar a treinar um ano antes. Deixar-me da minha vida merdejante, stressante e intoxicante. 
Parabéns, a ver se um dia tenho coragem e me junto a vocês num desafio deste calibre. Reportagens destas são inspiradoras


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Abr 2009 às 23:40)

boas

bom vídeo  andré

abraços


----------



## vitamos (14 Abr 2009 às 09:44)

Excelente vídeo


----------



## Loureso (14 Abr 2009 às 10:55)

Foi o suficiente para nos deixar com uma ponta de inveja. Vocês são cruéis! 
Bem que adorava uma escapadela destas…
Foi uma excelente ideia colocar um tema de Enya como som de fundo. 
Parabéns.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (14 Abr 2009 às 12:18)

AnDré disse:


> Vai daí, peguei no que a minha máquina captou, mais um pouco do que aqui já foi postado, juntei tudo e o resultado foi o que se segue:



E fizeste muito bem *André* 

Gostei muito do filme, tá excelente.
Só espero que tomes o gosto de fazer produção porque tens jeito.
Continua


----------



## Brigantia (16 Abr 2009 às 21:43)

Parabéns pelas grandes reportagens da caminhada.

Muito bom o vídeo AnDré, que pena tive de não poder ir


----------



## ACalado (16 Abr 2009 às 22:41)

AnDré disse:


> Tinha aqui um leque de fotos para postar, mas felizmente o que não falta no fórum são bons fotógrafos!
> Fotógrafos, caminheiros, companheiros, descritores de viagem... Enfim.
> 
> Vai daí, peguei no que a minha máquina captou, mais um pouco do que aqui já foi postado, juntei tudo e o resultado foi o que se segue:
> ...



Grande obra de arte  belos momentos que deviam ter passado  para a próxima terei de ir


----------



## AnDré (22 Abr 2009 às 13:30)

Saul Monteiro disse:


> E fizeste muito bem *André*
> 
> Gostei muito do filme, tá excelente.
> Só espero que tomes o gosto de fazer produção porque tens jeito.
> Continua



Estava a ver alguns vídeos do MeteoAlerta no youtube e lembrei-me deste teu comentário.

Não é que o meu jeito seja muito, e o movie maker do XP desse asas a grandes efeitos ou criatividade. Mas às vezes basta um pouco de dedicação e entusiasmo, e a obra até nasce mais ou menos. 

Obrigado a todos pelos comentários, e venha a próxima caminhada!


----------

